

We Made Our Book Free – Here's What Happened - sgdesign
https://www.discovermeteor.com/2013/12/23/we-made-our-book-free/

======
mark_l_watson
Good for you! Even though I have been experimenting with Meteor for a long
time (and have one deployed application) I read your book while it was online
for free and I picked up some good stuff I didn't know before. Thanks!

------
rhgraysonii
I really enjoyed Discover Meteor. I bought it myself when it was originally
released as my interest in JS increased and found it quite rewarding, and very
well documented. I wish it went deeper into testing, but for a quick
bootstrapping into MeteorJS nothing is better and it is a fun project;
especially with the advanced sidebar sections.

